
Ask HN: Choice of secure private-data email host? - Qwertystop
I&#x27;ve been meaning to switch off Gmail to something that doesn&#x27;t copy my data as its subscription fee. Preferably something that&#x27;s also secure against e.g. generalized external monitoring or govt. requests, presumably by supporting PGP.<p>I&#x27;ve found three different possibilities (FastMail, ProtonMail, and Runbox) without even particularly looking; I am having difficulty comparing much about them beyond their price-points. Presumably other such services exist that I haven&#x27;t found.<p>What would the HN crowd recommend for this?
======
gregmorton
I use runbox. Perfect support. A lot of free aliases (100). The only drawback
is their UI. The default one is far from "pretty" or ergonomic. You can use a
roundcube interface and gpg, but I must confesse the protonmail interface is
way faster and eyecatching.

